# Willie Parker to the Redskins



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

With Willie Parker as a skin now there are 3 potential starters: Clinton Portis, Larry Johnson, and of course Willie. Personally, I think all 3 of them are pretty washed up, what do you think?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The Redskins are my team but I really don't understand the moves that they make. I mean they spent all that money on Jason Taylor, then Albert Haynesworth. They got Larry Johnson and now Willie Parker. Both past their primes. Clinton Portis does well until he gets injured every year. They need to get a QB because Campbell just isn't cutting it.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

The Skins just got McNabb.

Why the Eagles would trade him away to a team in their division is odd.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JimmyJames said:


> The Skins just got McNabb.
> 
> Why the Eagles would trade him away to a team in their division is odd.....


Ah that's right. I have no clue how I didn't remember that seeing as I just saw that earlier today. :confused02:


----------



## 154rambo (Apr 2, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> The Skins just got McNabb.
> 
> Why the Eagles would trade him away to a team in their division is odd.....


Yeah, that's a big move for the skins. I thought it would have been exciting if he went to the Raiders because they have more talent than most people realize... They just have zero chemistry.


----------



## cisco2403 (Apr 12, 2010)

JimmyJames said:


> The Skins just got McNabb.
> 
> Why the Eagles would trade him away to a team in their division is odd.....


I think it has to do with the relationship McNabb and Andy Reid have. They did not want to trade McNabb to a team he did not want to go to or sucked like Oakland. All the things he has done for Philly, the least they could do was end the relationship on a good note. Plus they wanted to maximize his value. It was a win-win for both.


----------

